# CO2 cylinder valve type question ??



## ridns (Aug 9, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge that is exactly the fitting you want to match up with the regulators we use. :bounce: :angel: :hehe:


----------



## kuhli (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm in agreement, the CGA320 standard is a North American compressed gas standard for C02 tanks. Any 'standard' C02 regulator will fit the CGA320 specs. Every type of gas cylinder has a spec, I don't know what Oxygen is, but it would be something like CGA480, argon might be CGA520 and so-on. The standard includes whether it's forward/reverse thread, threads/inch, male female, material and I'm sure a few other things. 

The standards are intended to protect users from using inappropriate cylinder/regulator combinations thereby endangering themselves. That said, I have heard of people adapting O2 regulators onto C02 bottles. Wouldn't advise it though.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

(HERE)  is a thread with some info and photo's of my setup...
Nothin fancy and its workin great... all bought from a welding supply shop.


----------



## cvarcher (Nov 19, 2002)

Appreciate all the help I can get.


----------

